# IELTS remark



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi all,
I got my IELTS result today; L,R--8, W--6.5, S--7.5.
In each of my previous attempts (4 times) I have scored 8 in Writing while today 6.5; this is very strange because I don't know in which criteria they have deducted points. I applied for EOR for both Writing and Speaking but I don't know if there is any chance that they improve my bands to 8; is there any chance that they increase the score by 1.5 bands?

Please post your similar experiences.

ray:


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

enida said:


> Hi all,
> I got my IELTS result today; L,R--8, W--6.5, S--7.5.
> In each of my previous attempts (4 times) I have scored 8 in Writing while today 6.5; this is very strange because I don't know in which criteria they have deducted points. I applied for EOR for both Writing and Speaking but I don't know if there is any chance that they improve my bands to 8; is there any chance that they increase the score by 1.5 bands?
> 
> ...


An increase of 1.5 is difficult. It may increase by 0.5 that's something i have seen happening.

Manan


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

It is hard to accept after giving so much time and effort. But a rise of 1.5 in writing is nearly impossible. Everybody would suggest you to apply for a revaluation if you need an extra 0.5 and they even would suggest you to do it if you need an extra 1, but meanwhile telling you do not expect too much, leaving it to the God. As for a rise of 1.5, I would like to know is there any successful case?

You mentioned you previously got regular band 8 in writing module therefore your writing skill is very good. And I assume that you would have a general idea that the difference between 6.5 and 8 is huge. And it is almost impossible that an IELTS examiner would overlook it.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi

I got an increase of .5 in speaking and read somewhere on the forum where in a member mentioned getting a raise of 1.5 bands not sure if it was in speaking or writing

Cheers
Dev


----------



## visakar (Sep 12, 2013)

I got an increase of 0.5 for my writing exam.



enida said:


> Hi all,
> I got my IELTS result today; L,R--8, W--6.5, S--7.5.
> In each of my previous attempts (4 times) I have scored 8 in Writing while today 6.5; this is very strange because I don't know in which criteria they have deducted points. I applied for EOR for both Writing and Speaking but I don't know if there is any chance that they improve my bands to 8; is there any chance that they increase the score by 1.5 bands?
> 
> ...


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

enida said:


> Hi all,
> I got my IELTS result today; L,R--8, W--6.5, S--7.5.
> In each of my previous attempts (4 times) I have scored 8 in Writing while today 6.5; this is very strange because I don't know in which criteria they have deducted points. I applied for EOR for both Writing and Speaking but I don't know if there is any chance that they improve my bands to 8; is there any chance that they increase the score by 1.5 bands?
> 
> ...


i have similar experience where in 3 consecutive attempts they gave 7 for writing and 6.5 for speaking, surprisingly in 4th attempt in speaking they gave 8 but reduced mark in writing to 6.5. my experience says remark seldom pays. better attempt for next.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

I totally agree with all of you but 6.5 is very dubious as I cannot make any assumption where I might have failed; 6.5 means my letter might have been 6 with an essay 7, which means that in Task Response-Letter, Task Achievement-Essay, Coherency&Cohesion in both I might have scored about 6 and in Vocabulary and Grammar something like 7. I truly don't know what might have happened. A tutor who has marked my essays has told me that my vocabulary is always 8 and my grammar never lower than a 7, this means that I have done bad in TA and Coherence and Cohesion. I really doubt this as I tried hard to cover all points while using cohesive devices smoothly and appropriately (I also counted the number of words). Moreover, my last exam was one week earlier (8 March) and I got 8 in W and 7 in S. This time when I was more confident I really made a mess, I don't know what to expect but let's see.

Meanwhile I will practice again to give IELTS on 24th April for my 6th time struggling for the impossible 8888.

Thank you all of you and God bless you, :amen:


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, I am sorry that you need all 8s, which would be a mission impossible to me. I needed all 7s and it took me 4 attempts to clear it. I am pretty sure all 8s is not a realistic target for me, as 7 is the highest band score in my writing or speaking module, meaning I cannot even see a 7.5 in those two modules, let alone 8. My writing stayed 7 in my last 3 attempts and I consider I have pushed myself to the extreme, feeling I have reached my threshold and cannot improve any further. Your English ability is extraordinary, but all 8s is really a challenge. Best wishes to you.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

enida said:


> I totally agree with all of you but 6.5 is very dubious as I cannot make any assumption where I might have failed; 6.5 means my letter might have been 6 with an essay 7, which means that in Task Response-Letter, Task Achievement-Essay, Coherency&Cohesion in both I might have scored about 6 and in Vocabulary and Grammar something like 7. I truly don't know what might have happened. A tutor who has marked my essays has told me that my vocabulary is always 8 and my grammar never lower than a 7, this means that I have done bad in TA and Coherence and Cohesion. I really doubt this as I tried hard to cover all points while using cohesive devices smoothly and appropriately (I also counted the number of words). Moreover, my last exam was one week earlier (8 March) and I got 8 in W and 7 in S. This time when I was more confident I really made a mess, I don't know what to expect but let's see.
> 
> Meanwhile I will practice again to give IELTS on 24th April for my 6th time struggling for the impossible 8888.
> 
> Thank you all of you and God bless you, :amen:


I am in the same boat. Chasing all 8s and gicing a 6th attempt on 5th April. Have got 8s in LRS most of the times. Only issue has been Writing where have been between 7.0-7.5 so desperately looking to change things. This'll be my last attempt to secure all 8s and in case I don't amke it this time also, then I plan to change my occupation.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

sssagi said:


> I am in the same boat. Chasing all 8s and gicing a 6th attempt on 5th April. Have got 8s in LRS most of the times. Only issue has been Writing where have been between 7.0-7.5 so desperately looking to change things. This'll be my last attempt to secure all 8s and in case I don't amke it this time also, then I plan to change my occupation.


We have invested lots of effort and money which will never come back; IELTS is a challenge and it's a pity to surrender now. To me, practice with band 9 letters and essays and try to replicate them. One of the criteria that we might lose points while not being aware of it is grammar. Grammar compromises everything and it hinders even the vocabulary and coherency. Even the non-appropriate usage of words is considered a grammatical mistake which to us foreigners it's pretty normal but a native speaker would never have used . In this case we sound less authentic and we lose points no matter how many sophisticated words we know. In my opinion, practice only with band 9 samples, this way you will learn and reproduce naturally correct sentence structures. Try to shorten your sentences, polish your grammar and link your ideas smoothly. Try to allocate one idea in one single sentence. By shortening sentences you have increased your coherency. By learning model answers you have polished your grammar and increased your vocabulary. By practicing with band 9 it's much easier for you to reproduce a band 8 model. 

I truly hope you clear IELTS this time and may luck be on your side.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

kyoizanag said:


> Hi, I am sorry that you need all 8s, which would be a mission impossible to me. I needed all 7s and it took me 4 attempts to clear it. I am pretty sure all 8s is not a realistic target for me, as 7 is the highest band score in my writing or speaking module, meaning I cannot even see a 7.5 in those two modules, let alone 8. My writing stayed 7 in my last 3 attempts and I consider I have pushed myself to the extreme, feeling I have reached my threshold and cannot improve any further. Your English ability is extraordinary, but all 8s is really a challenge. Best wishes to you.


Thank you very much and lots of luck to you.


----------



## richard troy (Feb 24, 2015)

I was wondering whether or not someone here has experience with remarking of one of the modules when there was a big difference between the 4 scores.
To explain further, I took the test at the end of January. Just got the results:
Listening 8.5
Reading 9
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7
Overall: 8

I need at least 7 in each of the modules, so I was thinking about asking for a re-mark, but I also read that when there's a big difference between the 4 modules they usually check them twice anyway. So I'm not that sure anymore about the remark...
I'm sure the essay I wrote was good, my only mistake is that I ran out of time and so I did not write a conclusion (and I'm not sure about the number of words used too because of that), but I was hoping to get at least a 7.

Any experience?


----------



## richard troy (Feb 24, 2015)

richard troy said:


> I was wondering whether or not someone here has experience with remarking of one of the modules when there was a big difference between the 4 scores.
> To explain further, I took the test at the end of January. Just got the results:
> Listening 8.5
> Reading 9
> ...


up?


----------



## user189 (Feb 2, 2015)

I got the following result:
R:8.5
L:8.5
S:6.5
W:6.5

I was pretty confident that i had done better than the previous attempts, and therefore applied for a re-mark and got the score corrected to 
R:8.5
L:8.5
S:7
W:7

It took a total of 3 attempts, and a remark to get 7 or more in all bands.
I also booked another exam in advance as the time to get a slot was anywhere between 2 to 3 months; just in case the re-mark did not turn out as expected. 
Could not cancel that exam as we need to cancel 5 weeks prior to the exam date. So, all in all, it was 4 attempts to get 7 in all bands.


----------

